
How to Use Chrome Developer Tools Like a Pro - aytekin
https://medium.com/jotform-form-builder/how-to-use-chrome-devtools-like-a-pro-b9bd414870e3?source=tw-541dae2da7b8-1442688395626
======
su_yuen
Whoa! Great article. Even though I use the tool a lot, I didn't know it could
do some of the things you highlighted. Definitely a good read for both pros
and people new to Chrome Dev Tools :)

